# Spots to go GIG



## vspivey (Nov 6, 2007)

hey guys, I'm new to gigging and was wondering if you guys would share with me some areas to go?? I don't expect your "honey hole", just general areas to go and what time and tide to look for. I live in Pace, are there any good areas out here? Thanks


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

if you will search through this section there are several threads talking about tides and weather conditions. and as far as areas to try...bays, bayous and river mouths...hope this helps! Good Luck!!!


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Right now any where you can find clear water.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Like MR said, anywhere that you can the bottom.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Water is clear at chicken bone beach.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

HeHe


----------



## Key Wester (May 2, 2008)

the north shore of ft pickens near the pass

the north shore of Ft mcRae near the pass

west side of garcon pt

perdido bay, east side, north of the lillian bridge

enjoythe maddening crowd


----------



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

you can try my honey hole at San Luis Pass. Work the area between Mud-Cut and Bird Island...your not coming to Texas are you?


----------



## jack 'em (Oct 5, 2007)

Are there any places in FWB to gig flounder?


----------

